# When'd You Get Your First Crush?



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey. So how old were you when you got your first crush? The reason I ask is because I'm 17 and I've never had one. I'm pretty sure that's not normal. Is it? I don't know. Almost everyone my age dates at my school so I feel left behind. At what age does it become less of a "oh, don't worry, your just a little behind" to "yeah, clearly you're messed up"? I've come to the conclusion that either I'm busted or there actually just isn't anyone I've ever come across in my whole life that I've been interested in. Or I'm an emotionless robot. I know some people would argue that it's a good thing because I can't get hurt or rejected. But I feel like I'm missing out on something because I don't feel anything. So yeah, any input on whether or not I'm messed up (be honest) and/or how old you were when you got your first crush?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 24, 2011)

I got my first and only crush when I was 18. I had never felt anything for anyone else, it was only when my friend went to college that i met him weirdly enough. I don't think you are weird but i also thought i was abnormal at your age, it happens when it happens.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe you just haven't met anyone worthy enough to be your crush. Maybe having a crush just isn't on top of your priority list right now. People move at different paces - there's no right or wrong time to get your first crush, and constantly comparing yourself to other people is just a sure way to make yourself miserable.

Either way, there's nothing wrong with never feeling attracted to anyone - don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

18 I think. Maybe 17. Then I had sex with that person when I was about 19.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

First real crush? Grade 8, I was thirteen.
Eight years later and she's still my only real crush...

Every other girl I meet I always think things like "Oh I like this girl, but she'll never be as good as her" 

Probably a big reason why I haven't had a girlfriend...


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Prolly 5 at the latest if you count hot baby sitters. 8 for a girl my age.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

5th grade. He made fun of my hair and I made fun of his name.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I was 11 when I fell reeeeally hard for this one guy. And many other people after that. I don't think there's a "normal" time to start being interested in people, though. Don't worry about it too much.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i was 22 years old.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably in school. To be honest though, I'm not entirely sure those were actual crushes or I imagined the whole thing because I wanted to like someone. I watched a lot of soap operas as a teen.

Most of the time I feel nothing towards people. Very rarely someone spikes my interest. And usually they'd have to do something to provoke it, like flirt with me or be unusually nice to me.


----------



## giantkiller (Feb 20, 2011)

12. Haven't had one like that since, up until now, 10 years later.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

1st Grade, I was 6 and she was so pretty. I had a different crush in every grade, I can remember them all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Third grade. Two of them lol.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh god I was in the 3rd grade and the girls name was meghan :blush she was a blonde and I thought she was totally cute but ofcourse I was much too shy to actually talk to her so I just avoided her at all costs whenever I saw her. Ofcourse after growing up a bit I realized she was a really mean and stuck up person so I might of dodged a bullet by not talking to her :b


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Third grade. Her name was Erica, and I must have crushed on her until the age of 12 or 13. Well, not so much "crushed" as "psychotically obsessed" over, but whatever. Semantics, shemantics.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Either 1st or 2nd grade, I don't really remember exactly. He had a crush on me too, and one time he gave me a drawing of a unicorn that he colored himself.











IT WAS EXTREMELY ROMANTIC AT THE TIME OK DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

au Lait said:


> IT WAS EXTREMELY ROMANTIC AT THE TIME OK DON'T JUDGE ME


:lol

Mine was second grade, this brown-haired boy named Chris. He was nice and friendly to everyone. Don't remember anything else about him though... :lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Damn, 2nd grade? My first crush happened when I was 16. And I only started being sexually attracted to girls when I was 14. And I'm still waiting to get a girlfriend or to have a first kiss. Man, I really am behind.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I just read your entire post. Don't feel bad about not having a crush. It's not the best thing to have a crush, because it makes you feel awful and you can't concentrate on anything else. Besides, most of the time they are extremely superficial. My first crush for example was on a hot celebrity.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> And I'm still waiting to get a girlfriend or to have a first kiss. Man, I really am behind.


 :squeeze

I'm still waiting to get a boyfriend and my first kiss... I'm behind too. :cry


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

In year 7 I got a crush on this Argintinian girl, she had long black hair big breasts and a big booty I had never seen a woman that looked like before and I had a massive crush on her.:love2


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

My first real crush lasted for only a few weeks.

It was in first grade and this kid had a platinum blonde mushroom haircut (a common style for little boys in the 90's) and long eyelashes. I remember his eyes were so deep blue they looked almost kind of a dark at times. I remember he ran the fastest and was the smartest. Was very good at math. He was also very nice to me and would stick up for me if someone said something nasty to me. He was an all around kind of guy, had admirable qualities, and generally left me alone.

After me and him were the first ones done with our running in gym class I remember he kneeled down to tie his shoe and I kissed him right on the top of his head. I have NO IDEA why I did such a thing. But I remember it tasted terrible. I didn't like him anymore after that. And that was my first crush.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I was about 4 or 5 and he moved when I was 12. He was my best friend. I still think about him a lot. Maybe I need to stalk him. lol


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

kindergarten...he was the only black kid in the class lol but aaall the girls liked him.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh tee hee, going down memory lane I see.
I believe I was in the first grade, and I fell for the boy with really good hair and the gigantic crayon box, but in all honesty I guess it's not really a crush, but more of as an infatuation.
My first real crush was in the sixth grade and his name was Kyle. I didn't really notice him at first, but he was very funny. In the next semester I sat next to him and we talked; he had a kind character and silly demeanor, a down to earth personality, I liked him a lot. Unfortunately I was shy and didn't know how to show interest in him so nothing ever happened.
Aha...I can still even remember his spiky hair and glasses


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ellie-something in the fourth grade. Red hair, green eyes. I moved away after the fifth grade, but I bumped into her a few years later at the Sydney Royal Easter Show. That was pretty cool.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

lol at crayon comment...it was soooo cool back in the day to have the metallic colors and a built in sharpener...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

1st grade. His name was Kevin. He had ringlets. We shared an eraser. It was a pure and beautiful love.

For the record, in second grade I dressed up as Catwoman for Halloween and crawled into his lap and made purring noises in his ear, but whatever.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

my girlfriends in primary school =D one of them dumped me, i cried, but then this girl moved into the new house right near my house! so i went out with her until my parents majorly ****ed up and all was lost. i still remember our last day together xD


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

First platonic crush was in grade 1, after that nothing until I was 14.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

When I was in Primary 4. Gosh I dont know how to begin.

It all started when my teacher was teaching about pie charts and she held a poll on the class' favourite tv programmes. The choices were Powerpuff Girls, Spongebob Squarepants, Digimon and Pokemon. Whether we want to participate in the poll is up to us.
When she asked us who liked Pokemon, a few boys raised their hands and I was hesitating. My teacher noticed this and asked to confirm with me whether I like Pokemon. These two boys sitting in front of me were looking at me expectantly while this girl sitting beside was like 'No'. I just nodded and my teacher added my vote. The Pokemon choice was leading with 5 votes and these two boys were quite happy until 10 students voted for Spongebob Squarepants. haha so we lost in the end. 

So after that day, I was walking home by myself when one of the two boys aforementioned saw me and acknowledged me. And we chatted. It was the first time a boy talked to me. I was so happy. But at that time, I didnt quite value the people in my life and always take life for granted. I deeply feared that he might find me boring because I was really dull. So when we were walking home one day, I ignored him when he approached me(what's wrong with me!!!???). And then a few days after that, he stopped acknowledging me. And we stopped talking to each other I guess.
So for the rest of the year, it went like that. And after primary 4 ended, he went to a different stream(a smarter class) while I went to an average class. We went to different secondary schools..and guess what? We went to the same college! I was quite pleasantly surprised. I hope I could somehow apologized to him and maybe patch back with him again. Hopefully he's still the same person as before.

Well i was really dumb before. I made very poor decisions. I hardly value my life then! But now I came to a realisation that I have only one life. And so I started to try to socialize with other people by making some efforts and I think I'm doing well so far. So hopefully I could talk to him ASAP and patch back with him. I've already reconciled with my past best friends before so I hope I could do the same with him.

Gosh I droned on and on so much haha I'm so superflous haha. I dont think anyone would bother to read my post haha


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

around 12 I think. There was this girl with the loveliest, smoothest legs in the whole wide world, and she probably damn well knew it because her skirts would always end above the knee.

I think a girl crushed on me (or maybe wanted to play out what she saw on TV) when I was in the 1st grade. She was a year older and would always find me and sit (too close) next to me in class, even when I'd be rude to her (because everyone, including my own parents teased me about it, the news even reached distant members of my extended family all of whom joined in on the teasing). She'd talk constantly even when I'd give short answers to whatever she said. She was also fond of reminding me about how she had had to get stitches on her erm... lower abdomen due to an injury, and would enthusiastically show the scar to me, which, of course, involved her raising her skirt and lowering her underwear. More than once. I don't think I have ever been as embarrassed in my life as I was whenever she did that. She'd also want to play house with her playing my wife, and fiddling with my school tie, even when I was unwilling to participate (because girls have cooties).
I finally breathed a sigh of relief when she was transferred to another class the following year.

Damnit, why don't girls do that now?! I'm totally ready for a girl to harass me like that girl now that I am all growed up! Life teases you in such cruel ways.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> For the record, in second grade I dressed up as Catwoman for Halloween and crawled into his lap and made purring noises in his ear, but whatever.


heart = melted


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

When I was 14 I met her for the first time. It was not an ordinary crush, I directly fell in love with her, and after four years It's still as strong. Unfortunally, shes my best friend.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

10, in 5th grade.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

BPA free said:


> Hey I still havent had a hug yet haha
> well i've shaken hands with a girl once, TAKE THAT! lol


I'd give anything for some hot hand-on-hand action right now.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I was 12. But I haven't found anyone who's interested me since I graduated high school, and I know lots of good guys.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I'd give anything for some hot hand-on-hand action right now.


:haha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

4th or 5th grade. We were friends, and then she moved away a few years later and I never saw her again.

For the hell of it, I looked her up on Facebook a while ago and she's married to someone twice her age and has a kid. Eh, fun times.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I was 4 x) His name was Michael, and he went to the same preschool as me.. Yep that's pretty much all I remember xD


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

All throughout middle school I had a crush on this boy, Griffin, who played on the JV baseball team. He even asked me out once in computer class, I said no because I was so certain that he had to be joking. Retrospectively, I doubt that he was joking. D'oh.

My most memorable crush was Robbie in 5th grade. We would talk about cats and draw "Catopolis" on the chalkboard and both loved the musical CATS. He only attended my school for like a year, was tormented mercilessly by the other boys for being gay, and transferred out. He probably was gay, but when you're that young things don't seem so set in stone so I had a crush on him anyway. He would always dance with me at school dances. He was a great dancer, he took ballroom dance classes. And his hair was always perfect. He was pretty much Kurt from the TV show Glee.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was 12 it was a boy I went to school with.


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

There was this kid in my preschool class named Sam, and I thought we were in love. Looking back on it, I realize the reason I "loved" him so much was that he let me be Pikachu every time we'd play Pokemon at recess, and he'd always let me be the secret agent in our Army games. (You put a bunch of Army Brats in a class together, someone's going to get pretend-killed.)
But, I distinctly remember first grade, and him chasing me around the playground trying to kiss me.
Kid was a tool ;D


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I can remember was I was 5...yes 5!!!....I remember seeing a girl on my FIRST day of school and liking her. I remember sitting next to her in "class" on the floor....and I would purposely put my shoe against hers without her really noticing and that was me showing affection I guess haha


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

My first crush was on a red-haired girl named Meghan when I was about 12. Seems kind of late when compared to some of you. I was a shy and quiet kid, much like I am now, and she hung out with the popular kids. I liked her and she liked me back which is the only time it's ever worked out like that. At the Valentine's Day dance, when one of the slow songs came on, I remember she grabbed my hand without saying anything and led me to the dance floor and slow danced with me. That was awesome. Too bad nothing like that has ever happened to me in the 18+ years since.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

7th Grade was my first actual serious crush. Then she got a boyfriend, and I moved on. Fast forward two years, and here I am now, staying up late thinking of ways to ask out the girl I currently like.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I think I was about 11 or 12. When it became known to the girl that I fancied her, she had someone pass on a message to me on her behalf saying, not unless you get rid of the dandruff and get your vision back.. (or something along those lines).

That was right about the time I began to hate myself.

And it's funny, cause looking at photos of myself from back then, I think I was actually a better looking person then than I am now.....


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

gomenne said:


> I don't think I have ever had a crush on anybody, is that normal ?!


Me neither. I never had a crush on anybody and I've never been in love (obviously). I really want to know what it feels like.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^That's just what I was about to write. There have been a few people that have caught my attention in the past, but it wasn't enough for me to fall in love with them or anything. Sometimes it seems like I will never be interested in anyone that way. I simply feel attracted to people, and the very first person I remember ever feeling attracted to was a boy named Sean in 1st grade.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmm probably like age 4, I had no understanding of the concept and I was upset by the fact that I believed I had to move into her house and that I didn't have a passport to travel with.

It didn't work out funnily enough!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I was in senior kindergarden.. the student assistant teacher was hot and he played in the sandbox and water thing with me.. this isn't molestation btw hahaha, we have a pic together and I'm making such a stupid face you can see it on me.. I remember it too which is odd bc that is so long ago.. guess I have a thing for older men?lol


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

2nd grade I think? My friend and I would always tease this one girl about having cooties at recess and she smiled and laughed. She was a super cute brunette with brown eyes (I did NOT just say that), but I was way too young to really be into girls. I think she liked both of us. hahah Actually, I don't remember having sexual and intimate feelings for girls until the very end of HS. Meh, weird.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

1st grade. He was Japanese-American and as such was different from the other (white) kids In the class. Of course at 6 years old I failed to recognize it as a crush. I just knew I liked being around him.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

In 9th grade to a girl that was a Junior. She ended up becoming an author and living in Sherman Hills in Des Moines. Sherman Hills is where all the arty type people move to. Beautiful old victorian houses there.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

2nd grade or so for my first as well.
I didn't really try acting on them until much later though as I was just way too shy.
I got rejected quite a bit in my teen to late-teen years and then had a period where I didn't get crushes at all and I was wondering why that was and if the rejections had made me numb.
I think it was like that for 2 years until I then got a crush again at university.

I think the apparent lack of those emotions for many will be a result of being depressed and feeling a sense of hopelessness.
Maybe that your mind is trying to protect you from having feelings that make you vulnerable around people you feel would wrong you or hurt you..

Unrequited feelings aren't fun to have, but I definitely understand why you want to have have feelings for others like that and experience crushes, because you do worry about yourself if you don't seem to get those feelings.



Ape in space said:


> And I'm still waiting to get a girlfriend or to have a first kiss. Man, I really am behind.


Sorry to quote you on this :b
But I just wanted to say "Me too." Feeling behind sucks :roll


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

My first crush was on a guy in my 7th grade social studies class. I was completely infatuated and obsessed. It's kind of embarrassing to think back to at times. He talked to me various times throughout the school year, but I couldn't even keep up a conversation with him without getting completely red and flustered. He was super outgoing and hung out with the popular kids, but for some reason randomly talked to me whenever I wasn't expecting it. I wrote so many pages about him in my diary and always thought about ways to get his attention without really talking to him. Apparently he was a troublemaker because he brought a knife to school and got suspended for a month. I was heartbroken. Then he came back, and I was overjoyed.. he moved to another state at the end of eighth grade. I saw recent pictures of him and all I can say to myself is, "What was I thinking?" But, ah, memories. Nothing can replace the feeling of puppy love.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

This question just made me realize that I have never really had a crush on anyone, that I could have real interaction with. Meaning I have recently kind of developed crushes on some musicians, but realize this is an unrealistic infatuation. I have been sexually attracted to people, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

My first crush happened in 6th grade, on an extremely tall dark and handsome popular kid. I thought I kept it hidden pretty well, but when he and his friends found out, they tortured me until summer vacation. 

The first time I crushed on somebody who felt the same way wasn't until age 16. Both of us were pretty shy, and neither of us had any idea that the other person felt the same way. When I finally made the first move and we started going out, it was the most amazing feeling in the world.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

3rd grade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Seventh grade - right after I won my spelling bee. :lol
Our moms took us out to dinner to celebrate. "The Time of My Life" was a popular song....It was February, 1988. The next month, she moved to Florida and I never tried to ask any girls out until my senior year of high school.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in grade 2, when I was 8 and she was 4x2


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I got my first crush when I was about four or five. There was this guy at my mom's work who came in and would play with me. I loved him to bits and thought he was really cute. He was like 30 something lol. Ugh, I showed him my shoulder one day too and he asked me what that was for and then my mom said something that embarassed the crap out of me. I hid under her desk afterwards.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

My first crush was probably in 5th grade. A girl named Jenna had moved into my neighborhood. She was the same age, and in the same class. But she moved away after two years. She never liked me, of course. I encountered her again in college, when I had to interview her for a story. She looked fantastic, and she remembered me (for my unusual last name), but alas, she was engaged.

Much like millenniumman75, I could not escape that song "(I've Had) The Time Of My Life" at the time of my first crush.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

My first serious crush was in Grade 8. He loved Led Zeppelin, Coke, history, and had a long brown shag. He called me Catareen and asked to borrow my pencil once. We were in the same class for all three years of middle school but that's about the most direct interaction I had with him. I thought and obsessed about him constantly and convinced myself he secretly liked me back. He didn't. It took about a year after I last saw him to get over him.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I started having crushes early! I had tiny crushes here and there starting in the 1st grade. When I was a freshman in high school, I remember walking down the hallway and seeing this really er, good-looking, exotic/unique-looking guy and wondered who he was/what grade he was in, etc. 'Mystery boy' was what I called him. The following year, I found out we were in the same grade since he was assigned to two of my classes, and his assigned seat was right next to mine! We got acquainted with one another and I remember being so psyched when he started flirting with me. I crushed on that guy BIG time, from freshman year until I finally graduated and forgot about him...until now, haha.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My first crush happened when I was around 6 or 7. I actually had a couple crushes on two girls at this time. One of these crushes on this girl lasted from around Grade 2 to Grade 7. But my real serious crush happened when I was 15 in Grade 11; I remember the first time I saw her. It was in the library and she was looking through the card catalogue, and she was wearing black dress pants, with a white sweater. But of course I was too shy to talk to her, so nothing happened.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

probably 6th grade I think.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I was 4 years old. I had it bad for Tom Selleck.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

kindergarten. Her name was Tracy. She didn't like me. I was crushed.

I'm convinced now that it was God's way of training me to get ready for marriage, where 35 years later my wife would have multiple affairs, but at the same time, have me begging to stay with her, so I could still see my kids.

You see...everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

In the school corridor. Someone fell and everyone did a domino-effect, pushing me and a few others right into the wall.

Boom. First crush.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I was about 8, girl in my class. Like most my crushes, it was mainly based on looks although she was sweet and we did occasionally talk. Then she started going out with my best friend. I never said anything.

Still see her around and she's still very pretty. Got a boyfriend now though.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Oh kindergarten... :teeth

I was in 'love' with my 'boyfriend'. I remember we kissed a lot :b


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

around 13. i remember her fondly =]


----------



## ActNow (May 3, 2011)

I've had little crushes since I can remember - definitely by age 5. At age 13, a bomb went off inside and I fell for a girl in junior high. It was unrequited, sealed by the fact that I never let on about my feelings all through high school and college. She is, to this day, the only girl who has ever petrified me that way. She went on to marry fairly young, as did I eventually. I'm now in my late 40's and I have a wonderful wife and children whom I love without end. I simply got on with my life - and I'll never stray. But not a single day goes by (literally) that I don't think of "her". So many things that I do in my life still seem to be done on her behalf. I know how completely pathetic this sounds - so please spare me that feedback. Since I've tried _everything_ I can to let it go, I've simply come to the conclusion that it's a weight that I'll carry to the end of my life. I've not seen nor spoken to her in nearly 30 years. I'm quite sure I'll never see her again, nor will I try to.

Word of advise - if you're crushing (in the present, that is) - please let them know. Nothing huge - just tell her you like her shoes or her new haircut. Every girl (and boy) deserves to know who their admirers are. If you bomb, they will in the very least, feel flattered - and you'll be able to move on.

Best of luck,

~ActNow


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

1st or 2nd grade. She moved away.


----------



## ActNow (May 3, 2011)

ActNow said:


> I've had little crushes since I can remember - definitely by age 5. At age 13, a bomb went off inside and I fell for a girl in junior high. It was unrequited, sealed by the fact that I never let on about my feelings all through high school and college. She is, to this day, the only girl who has ever petrified me that way. She went on to marry fairly young, as did I eventually. I'm now in my late 40's and I have a wonderful wife and children whom I love without end. I simply got on with my life - and I'll never stray. But not a single day goes by (literally) that I don't think of "her". So many things that I do in my life still seem to be done on her behalf. I know how completely pathetic this sounds - so please spare me that feedback. Since I've tried _everything_ I can to let it go, I've simply come to the conclusion that it's a weight that I'll carry to the end of my life. I've not seen nor spoken to her in nearly 30 years. I'm quite sure I'll never see her again, nor will I try to.
> 
> Word of advise - if you're crushing (in the present, that is) - please let them know. Nothing huge - just tell her you like her shoes or her new haircut. Every girl (and boy) deserves to know who their admirers are. If you bomb, they will in the very least, feel flattered - and you'll be able to move on.
> 
> ...


Oh, and BTW - if anyone has any advice on how to actually get out of this - I'm still looking for a way. Best regards...


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Kindergarten... I was in foster care at the time and moved away frequently until 2nd grade. I've had one at least every year since 2nd grade. From 6th grade to age 21 it was the same guy though.


----------



## danielek (May 1, 2011)

Mine was when i was 16...... I never met someone like her, i never thought that i could talk so openly to someone like i did with her and she was just the most beautiful girl i ever seen in my life, i swear i couldn't even compare her to lets see...Scarlett Johansson. She was my best friend and i was crazy about i could have done anything for her even leave my family etc if i had to. She was the only girl with i could be myself. But in the end i moved to another country and it was just the hardest period of my life. I would feel depressed every day and felt that my life would be empty without her. I tried to stay in contact through facebook or skype but was just too hard for me. Now it has been almost 2 years and i think i got over her. I don't think about her and i realized that life goes on and you never know what will happen to you, maybe one day i will meet someone that will make me feel the same feelings again or maybe i will meet her again. End of the story my first crush just forced me to change my life in a better way and improve my self, i suffered a lot but i came up stronger than before. Love sometimes is a B$#@h


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kindergarten. Liked the same guy till second grade, then he moved away. Had little ones and two big ones in 6th grade and 9th grade. Oh and then two more big ones. Then another massive one on my now boyfriend 

It's weird thinking about these people... Kinda makes me have butterflies :/


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow there are some late bloomers in here
I was 4, I think her name was tracy, she tought me how to make jewlery out of Fruit Loops.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Kindergarten... her name was Meghan


----------



## Clax (May 24, 2009)

Grade 2. A girl named Katie. We were friends in class, both shy, did almost all the project group together. Just having her talk to me put me in a warm fuzzy dreamlike state. I remember hearing about her having to move away mid semester, so one night i wrote a letter at home about how much I liked her and how I really felt. I didn't want anyone to find it so I hid it under the TV but my mom found it soon after and threw it in the garbage, oblivious to what it was. Whether I was going to actually give the letter to her or not is a question I could not answer, I was infatuated with this girl and didn't want her to leave my life. But a couple weeks later she was gone and I never saw her again


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

When I was 10.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

13. Shocked it did not end up in the epic blog fail.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

1st Grade... he was in 3rd and he was my sister's boyfriend's youngest brother.


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

When I was 12, and Madness' "It must be love" was always on the radio (The reissue not original). So that song always reminds me of that first crush.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

I was eight, he was eighteen.

And no, you aren't messed up. Everyone's different, and there's nothing wrong with how you are.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it was Sophmore year of high school. This white girl in my Spanish class. I would mumble about her when I was asleep.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I rarely get crushes, unless if you consider celeberties. I'd say when I was thirteen, ...developed a crush towards my best freind. =]


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I didn't get my first true crush until college. I'm talking about an intense crush. Not "Oh, she's cute", but like "I would die for her."


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't have many Indian girl friends when I was growing up. I didn't even hang out with Indian girls until I got to college. I want my family to get me married but they are making it hard.


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Kindergarten. There was this girl that practically hugged me everyday, I had no chance.
But for serious chrushes, idk, 10-ish, I guess?


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

I was 8 years old. There was a girl called Jessica that I tought was really beautiful. I even started to play volleyball, just to be on her team ops


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I was about 8 years old. I was at my cousin's house. They had a community pool. I saw this girl who was about 3 years older than me. I made the mistake of telling my aunt. She thought it would be cool to tell her I liked her. The next time I was at the pool, she was there and she said something in front of like 20 of my friends. I was terribly embarrassed and never went back.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

3rd grade. This was before I had SA, so I was a total A-hole to her. The other boys were eventually able to tell I liked her so they put me on the spot about it and it embarrassed me SO MUCH.


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> First real crush? Grade 8, I was thirteen.
> Eight years later and she's still my only real crush...
> 
> Every other girl I meet I always think things like "Oh I like this girl, but she'll never be as good as her"
> ...


That's so very sweet. Why don't you try to make her your girlfriend?


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :squeeze
> 
> I'm still waiting to get a boyfriend and my first kiss... I'm behind too. :cry


Same here.

That is about 75 percent of this forums story. lol


----------



## TeddieAnn (May 2, 2011)

I was like 10.

But now I have a crush on every other guy I know that's around my age. There's something wrong with me. lol

I wouldn't date any of them, though. It's not that I think I'm "too good" for anyone. I just get really particular. I think relationships are serious, "grown up" business and should be approached and handled as such.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

It's strange but I think my first real crush happened when I was a sophomore in college. I saw her and something just clicked inside me.

I tried, in my own awkward way, to get to know her. Epic fail. :blank


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

i was 16


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Very young. About 6 years old. I liked the way women looked from an early age.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

5 or 6, still have a soft spot for him


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Five or six, and still have soft spot for her.


----------



## Ryanne (Mar 1, 2011)

When I was 12, he was the first boy to ever hurt my feelings that way.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

A very long time, when I was in primary school.

I was too shy to tell her so I gave her money instead. /shrug


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

7 years old.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Whatever the year Nintendo 64 came out. I think I was 7. We'd play Mario at her house a lot. Pretty sure she got knocked up recently.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Kinder. Emily.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

third grade. Miss Wilson


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I had this crush on this girl back in Elementary school but never asked her out or anything since we were to young. But we were friends. I had another crush in high school, she seem interested in me but I never talked to her. I did help her once on a math problem in the library and i felt like a loser because I could not solve the problem


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I remember the exact moment and the name of the girl. Ruth.

It was in the past year of primary school and we were volunteering to sand down replica 1880s furniture for the school, since it opened around then. We were joking about and giving each other names in a soap opera, based on doctors and nurses. I was a doctor. She was a nurse.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Kindergarten to second grade. Never talked to her. Lol, I actually wanted to try to find her on facebook - but I only remembered her first name.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

First crush was on this like 46 year old actor when I was only 12 years old. lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Preschool.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a hard one. If I consider every little girl I dated as a kid, then like preschool. If I look at serious feelings as I got older, then high school.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

Maybe when 3 or 4 years of age.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Probably about 8 or 9, that's far back as I can remember 'liking' somebody. Relationships were so much simpler back then :|


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

5th grade, 12 years old, thats when I had my first crush experience and first girlfriend


----------

